# Shame on them!!!!!!



## marshall sl (19 Jul 2006)

As many of you are aware, the Canadian Police and Peace Officers memorial pays tribute to the sacrifice of these brave men and women killed in the performance of their duties. The last Sunday of September of every year has been proclaimed by the federal government as Police and Peace Officers’ National Memorial Day. 
Three Auxiliary/Reserve members, who lost their lives in the line of duty, are on the hallowed honour roll of the national memorial in Ottawa. They are RCMP Auxiliary Constable Sam Balmer (killed August 29th, 1992), RCMP Auxiliary Constable Fred Abel (killed April 4th, 1986) and Vancouver Police Reserve Inspector Arthur Trentham (killed September 16, 1963). 

On November 13th, 2004 RCMP Auxiliary Constable Glen Evely was killed in Vernon, BC. He was given a full regimental funeral by the RCMP and hailed as a valued member of the regiment. 

The National Memorial Executive Policy Committee has said that Auxiliary Constable Evely will NOT be recognized with inclusion on the honour roll. 

An excerpt from the National Memorial Executive Policy Committee... "Glen Evely was submitted to the National Memorial Executive Policy Committee on two separate occasions by the RCMP. Both times Evely was turned down because he was not a sworn police office, but was a volunteer."


----------



## Nug (19 Jul 2006)

It seems to me that a precedent has allready been set with the inclusion of the two auxiliaries listed on the memorial. Even if it wasn't, they gave their lives in performance of their duties working/volunteering with the RCMP. Correct me if I'm wrong but don't auxiliaries have some form of peace officer status? this is like saying that a reservist killed on a tour doesn't rate being listed on a war memorial because he wasn't a member of the reg force.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jul 2006)

The details of his death can be read at The Officer Down Memorial Page 

dileas

tess


----------



## marshall sl (20 Jul 2006)

In BC Aux/Csts (RCMP) and Reserve Cst(Municipal) are Peace Officers when in Uniform and performing their duties under supervision of a Reg Member. Glen's name is on the Provincial Memorial,I hope  that this is fixed and he can be added to the National Memorial as well.


----------

